# Nashua hiker rescued after fall at Mount Carrigan



## Greg (Sep 19, 2002)

> LIVERMORE — Yesterday, Nashua resident Manjunath Hassan conquered the last of the White Mountains’ 4,000-footers — or did it conquer him?
> 
> Hassan, who had previously hiked 47 of the 48 tallest mountains in New Hampshire, had summited Mount Carrigan and was headed back down when he slipped and broke his right ankle at around 2:30 p.m., said New Hampshire Fish and Game Warden Brian Abrams.
> 
> ...



*Source*


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Not for Fish and Game to decide!*

> Despite his fall, Hassan can still check this last 4,000-footer of his list, Abrams said. 

It is certainly not the Fish and Game folks who decide who qualifies for membership of the Four Thousand Footer Club!  The rules say:





> To qualify for membership a hiker must climb on foot to and from each summit on the list ...


My take, for what it's worth, is that he has to go back and do Carrigain again.  For the record, I am _not_ a member of the Four Thousand Footer Committee, just a hiker who cares about peakbagging and reads the rules!


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 25, 2002)

*Does it count*

Was he carried out?  I see he was assisted by 25 students but it does not say how.  Was he littered or did they take turns helping him limp down?

If it had happened to me, I'd go back just to say I did it & did not fall this time.


----------



## pedxing (Sep 28, 2002)

I agree with Mohamed and Mike.  It definitely does not count by the official rules, and I would definitely want to do it again if it were me.  Nonetheless, I would imagine that the committee might be kind hearted enough to wave the requirements for return trip.

I am hoping Hassan recovers quickly will soon have the opportunity to render these speculations moot.


----------

